
Words, like people, have tangled and extensive family trees - sohkamyung
https://www.economist.com/books-and-arts/2019/05/11/words-like-people-have-tangled-and-extensive-family-trees
======
neonate
[http://archive.is/yAqbr](http://archive.is/yAqbr)

